# REVISIT: Craftsman "Mighty Mouse" 10/23 Trac-Drive



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

This has been an ongoing project for me. I purchased this machine a few years ago as a bone-stock Craftsman 5/23 tracked snow blower. The little 5HP just wasn't cutting it. I'm honestly surprised they even put such a small engine on a machine like this. I almost immediately swapped on an 8HP Tecumseh and used that for a few years. A little over a year ago, I decided that even the 8HP wasn't enough. So I went with a 10HP and installed a billet connecting rod from ARC for extreme reliability. With the extra horsepower from the larger engine, I also decided to increase the engine auger pulley diameter by a wee-bit and here is the result this past snow storm here on Long Island. This machine rivals snow cannons and throws snow far enough to amuse my wife to the point where she takes a video. 😂


----------

